# Anglers of the Ausable book...



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

I got a heads up fom Rusty yesterday...

could be a nice way to support the river (another email from this morning ball parks the latest legal wranglings at over six figures) plus get a little info in return...and who better to write the book then him?

http://gateslodge.com/fishing.htm


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh another book to add to the collection.....Great support as well.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

I know its three months till April.....but I'm already chewing on the bit and this book will only make the pain worse....


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Interesting to see your post. We had a snow day this morning up here and I couldn't get back to sleep after getting the call from another teacher and was searching the barnes and noble site for new books and happened to come across the book you mentioned. Needless to say I am looking forward to it. This time of year nothing beats a good assortment of new books to read and time spent at the vise looking forward to the season ahead. Does anyone know when this book can be purchased. It looked like the publishing date is in April sometime.


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Just looked at the link and answered my own question about the date the book will be available.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Sage XP said:


> Just looked at the link and answered my own question about the date the book will be available.


It answers when, but is the book only available for sale at Gates Lodge?


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

I found out about it on the barnes and noble web site and I believe you could pre-buy it through them.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...to piggy back the thread....


*I'm published!* 

Got this email from Rusty today...

**************************************************
From:"Rusty Gates" <[email protected]> To:"Robert Thompson" [email protected]
Subject:*you're in*
Date:Fri, 26 Jan 2007 15:00:08 -0500 

RT
Publisher hit me last week for some photos. 

I fired off a series of photo's to be used in the middle....color shots. 

He liked the shot of autumn caddis on the cane rod.... 

I'll make sure you get a photo credit.

Have a beer and enjoy the weekend!

Rusty





Here is the photo........













I'm pretty psyched about it!


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Congrats!

Your photos are consistently excellent.


----------

